# wrapper designs



## bass hawg

I've been looking on here for the answers but to no avail.Does anyone have or know where I can get some pretty good designs or build prints to make my own hand/power wrapper.Sorry if its been asked a thousand times but I know you guys have the know abouts of building one.My friend said his mother had a old sewing machine I could have to get the motor off for a wrapping motor,got it home and ran the serial numbers off of it and its a 1886 Singer sewing machine that everything works.right down to the gold enlays all over it,so my wife doesn't think its a good idea to dismantle it.Thanks for the information


----------



## CoastalBent

bass hawg said:


> its a 1886 Singer sewing machine that everything works.right down to the gold enlays all over it


Sell the sewing machine to an antique dealer and buy a Renzetti


----------



## Zombie

I have a Renzetti as well and love it. Pricey but very nice.


----------



## EdH

There are many ways to design and build a rod wrapper (lathe). I retired about a year ago from engineering. Couldn't help it I wanted to design and build my own. Also I do some wood working so with a few tools, some parts and pieces from big box store, wheels I got from Fishing Tackle Unlimited and motor and footswitch from Granger, I build mine for around $125. Some may say it would be better to put that money into a Renzetti or PacBay or other name brand lathe. Part of the fun and challenge for me was to build one. This is a hobby not a money making endeavor.
If your in the Houston area go by Fishing Tackle Unlimited near Fuqua. The guys there are helpful and have machines and rod building supplies you can see.
What I found out was that I used the motor for laying down underwraps and short sections of thread wraps but manually turn the rod for decorative wraps, weaves and wrapping guides. The motor is useful but not necessary. Unless you plan to build a bunch of rods at one time or for sale you may not really need the motor setup.
Careful -- you may really get into this and will want to build weaving looms, and other tools to help your rod building adiction. Then there will be sofware for weaves and decorative wraps. So on and so on.


----------



## Goags

Ed, you've been holding out on us. Nice set up and good looking threadwork! Hawg, here's a link that will have a bunch of different design ideas.
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/508


----------



## oldguy

I have a Renzetti and a PacBay and the Renzetti is hands down the best wrapper i have used


----------

